# Pull-offs



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Anyone have any tips on how to do an effective pull-off?
and exercises to help build technique at pull-offs?


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

Well to start for pull offs, the technique is in the term. You actually have to "pull" your finger off of the string. Now, don't exaggerate it, but whatever you want to pull off, pull your finger down a little bit (just a little so you're now bending it", and pull the finger off of the string. As for exercises, go up and down the strings pulling off from your pinky to your ring finger, across all the strings, then pinky to middle, pinky to index, then ring to middle, ring to index, and finally middle to index, making sure you practice using all your fingers, in all different combinations, across all the strings. do it at the higher and lower to get used to all the stretches.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's a couple of good exercises:
First one's chromatic violin-type exercise - pick a string (the B works well)

1st Position---------------------------2nd position----------------------3rd pos
B|-1h2-2h3-3h4-|-4p3-3p2-2p1-|-2h3-3h4-4h5-|-5p4-4p3-3p2-|-3h4-4h5-5h6...
...and do that up the neck, then reverse it and go back down again.
(1h2 means hit the string fret at 1st fret then hammer on 2nd fret; 5p4 means hit the string fretting at he 5th fret then pull off to sound the note on the 4th fret)
Then play around with the intervals; maybe anchor all the pulloffs to the lowest note in the group.
-Trills are good practice too. 
-Play scales and only fret the first note on a string in each direction.
-Van Halen eruption is good practice. As is the intro to Diamond Head's Am I Evil - Triplets: 0h4h7-p0h4h7-p0h4h7-p0h4h7-|p0h5h8-p0h5h8-p0h5h8-p0h5h8p0-


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

You might check this out: http://www.morphis.com/guitar_lessons/lesson_13.asp :wink:


----------

